# Who knows what this HERZOG is?



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

It looks like a GP-38 and a BR.120 hooked up on a date one night and this was the result:


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Looks more like a GP40, with those 3 rear radiator fans on top at the rear….


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I couldn't remember if the GP-38 had two or three fans.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

It had 2….


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Yep, a rebuilt GP40 or GP40-2 with a new cab and modified body.

The well cars and the flatcar with the control cab on the other end of the train are all custom built or modified. Used for distributing and/or picking up old ties from the right-of-way before/during/after work projects.


----------

